# Team NORMAL Reloaded



## madbull (27. September 2005)

Neues Jahr, neuer Thread.


Team NORMAL - auch 2005/06 stark im Norden.


----------



## madbull (27. September 2005)

Und so wird es auf der Teambekleidung aussehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (27. September 2005)

Na es geht doch.

Meik, was soll ich sagen ? Astrein.


----------



## Anfall (27. September 2005)

Ohne mich seid ihr nichts!


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. September 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne mich seid ihr nichts!



Ohne uns bist Du nichts! 

Wer weiss, wenn Du rikman genügend Geld bietest, lässt er im kommenden WP vielleicht Teams mit 6 (!) Mitgliedern zu. Dann noch das Bakschisch an Meik und Deiner Mitgliedschaft (nur mit Glied!) steht nichts mehr im Wege.  Genügend saufen kannst Du ja, das hast Du ja schon bewiesen.


----------



## Janny (27. September 2005)

Fein fein, das würde sich auch ganz gut auf meinen schwarzen Rahmen machen. Aufkleber? Oder lieber von Hand einlasern? Könnte man dann auch gleich auf den Oberarm machen. Ach nee, da steht ja schon _Alles Schlampen ausser Mutti_. Dann eben auf die Wade.


----------



## endorphin80 (30. September 2005)

Net schlecht...  
Ist das für Große auch größer?


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. September 2005)

Sodele, angesichts des bevorstehenden Winterpokals gilt es -nachdem die Personalfragen geklärt sind- noch weitere Angelegenheiten zu erörtern. 

Ich würde vorschlagen:

Montag, 3.10. machen wir die übliche 120km Runde an der Waterkant. Hinterher kehren wir -noblesse oblige- im Feuerstein ein und laben uns an alkoholischen Getränken.

@René:
Da Dein Hintern rennradtechnisch momentan noch jungfräulich ist, würde ich vorschlagen, ich stelle Dir meinen Schlechtwetter-Renner zur Verfügung, der müsste Dir sowohl was Größe, als auch Stabilität angeht, durchaus passen. 

Also, bitte um (An)Meldung.

Janny und René: ich würde Euch beide einsammeln.

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## madbull (30. September 2005)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele, angesichts des bevorstehenden Winterpokals gilt es -nachdem die Personalfragen geklärt sind- noch weitere Angelegenheiten zu erörtern.
> 
> Ich würde vorschlagen:
> 
> ...


1. Planung für Montag: OK.  
2. Renner für René: OK (Hinterrad!) - ich fahre auch gern mal mit Sissy und Slicks!  
3. Janny ist, soweit ich weiß, das ganze lange Wochenende im Harz!


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. Oktober 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Planung für Montag: OK.
> 2. Renner für René: OK (Hinterrad!) - ich fahre auch gern mal mit Sissy und Slicks!
> 3. Janny ist, soweit ich weiß, das ganze lange Wochenende im Harz!



ad 2.

Du kannst doch mit Jaunette fahren! An meinem Schlechtwetterrenner sind doch die Ksyriums dran. Kannst mein HR also getrost an Jaunette dranlassen. 

ad 3.

Schade!


----------



## Netghost (1. Oktober 2005)

Also "Normal" ist das nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (1. Oktober 2005)

Wie sieht es am Sonntag mit einer MTB-Tour aus? Wetter soll ja OK sein...


----------



## Lupi (2. Oktober 2005)

Achtung Achtung Achtung

Wann : Montag , 3.10.2005  Ausfahrt mit dem Rennrad.

Wo : Treffpunkt P 3

Uhrzeit : 11.00 Uhr


Und dann noch für Meich ein paar Link

owayo


----------



## madbull (3. Oktober 2005)

Und wie üblich wird es auch diesmal Bilder der Teamausfahrten zu sehen geben.

Gestern, MTB.



Muchsluchs-Großangriff!






Chris'n'Sissy beim Fotoshooting









Ein weiteres Bild ist gestriger Eintrag bei onepic (Link in meiner Signatur).



Bis nachher, ihr Knalltüten!


----------



## Janny (3. Oktober 2005)

Ja, da hat Meik recht gehabt. Ich weilte im Harz. Natürlich wäre ich auch gern bei Euch mitgefahren, aber dieses Wochenende war so toll - schwer, das zu toppen. Endlich kann ich mitreden, wenn bei der Diskussion um die tollsten Trails im Harz die Namen fallen. Dann kann ich sagen 'Kenn ich. Hab ich gemacht. Im Herbst 2005.' 
Bis denne


----------



## madbull (4. Oktober 2005)

*NORMAL - News*

1. Das Team NORMAL hebt die Teilnehmerzahlbegrenzung des IBC-Winterpokals nach oben auf. Es ist nicht mehr nur ein Winterpokal-Team, sondern mehr. Es möge sich also melden, wer dabei sein möchte, die bestehenden Mitglieder entscheiden dann über die Aufnahme. 
Alex3? René2? Tina? Mila? Sonstwer?

2. Mit den Neumitgliedern wird es dann im IBC-Winterpokal ein "Team NORMAL II" geben (Die "II" ist nicht als (Ab-)Wertung zu verstehen, sondern nur als ungewichtetes Aufzählungszeichen, da "Team Normal" fast in der Aufstellung des letzten Jahres antreten wird).

3. Ich erwarte die ersten Designvorschauen des Trikots noch heute und werde sie dann gleich hier einstellen, so sie den Vorstellungen der Team-Normal-Design-Abteilung schon entsprechen.

3.2. Vorschläge für Werbung auf den Trikots? Zum Beispiel hinten auf den Trikottaschen? ESK-Logo? 1gang-Logo (das links neben meinem Benutzerbild stehende)? Ein "Haltet Abstand"-Logo (Würde ich noch machen)? Weitere Ideen?

4. Hier das gestern angesprochene Stück BIKE-Geschichte:





5. Hier die Bilder von gestern:

P3





Michelin Pro Race: Unplattbar!





Unsere zweitliebste Tanke





Sonne und Decke - was will man mehr





Unsere Lieblingstanke





Auch diese zwei Rücken können verzücken...



​
5.2. Alle Bilder von nun an vorerst hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6715


----------



## Anfall (4. Oktober 2005)

Solange ich kein Rennrad fahren muss und mich durch den Namen "Team Normal (II)" elitär fühlen darf, bin ich für jede ******* zu haben.

Nur, wieso ein ESK-Logo auf dem Team-Normal-Trikot? Weil, irgendwie, nä, und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikegeissel (4. Oktober 2005)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, wieso ein ESK-Logo auf dem Team-Normal-Trikot? Weil, irgendwie, nä, und so.



ESK? Ich bin aber kein Eisenschwein....
Da würde ich mich ja mit fremden Federn schmücken...
Ich habe evtl. noch ein Teammitglied aus dem Ruhrpott anzubieten - den habe ich beim letzten Winterpokal um 2 Punkte geschlagen - der will Revanche 
Ich frag ihn mal 

Ansonsten - fühle mich geehrt, das Team Normal zu befüllen...
Team N2 
R2
A3
H1 (falls er einverstanden wäre)
??
??


----------



## madbull (4. Oktober 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> ESK? Ich bin aber kein Eisenschwein....
> Da würde ich mich ja mit fremden Federn schmücken...
> Ich habe evtl. noch ein Teammitglied aus dem Ruhrpott anzubieten - den habe ich beim letzten Winterpokal um 2 Punkte geschlagen - der will Revanche
> Ich frag ihn mal
> ...


Hmmm... Ich denke, das mit H1 wird eher nichts, da oberste Prämisse im Team ja doch ist, dass wir uns kennen und mindestens gelegentlich auch miteinander fahren und/oder uns treffen...  Ist halt NICHT nur ein Herbst- oder Winterpokalteam, wo man sich virtuell zusammenfinden kann, ohne sich je zu sehen oder auch nur zu kommunizieren.

Halt eher (in kleinerem, lockerem Maßstab) so was wie der ESK...


----------



## Lupi (4. Oktober 2005)

Sponsoren ???

Höre ich , bzw. lese ich da richtig. Soll es also doch Leute geben die uns sponsern ???

Was bietet 1Gang.de denn ?


----------



## madbull (4. Oktober 2005)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Sponsoren ???
> 
> Höre ich , bzw. lese ich da richtig. Soll es also doch Leute geben die uns sponsern ???
> 
> Was bietet 1Gang.de denn ?


Ein komplettes Designpaket für alle Teambelange (außer Homepage - muss extra verhandelt werden) auf Lebenszeit inklusive Ideenfabrik und Motivationsmotor...


----------



## Lupi (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe mir noch kurz die Mühe gemacht und habe ein Logo für die Rückentasche erstellt.

eins Rechts und eins links


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. Oktober 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Halt eher (in kleinerem, lockerem Maßstab) so was wie der ESK...



Nicht wirklich wünschenswert. Vergraul doch nicht potentielle Interessenten mit solch einer Aussage.


----------



## Lupi (4. Oktober 2005)

oder das


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. Oktober 2005)

Lupi, wozu noch die Eingang.de-Ideenschmiede, Deine Entwürfe sind der HAMMER!! Du bist engagiert. Auf Lebenszeit. Der Gestaltungsauftrag für den Team Normal Teambus sei Dir hiermit erteilt!


----------



## Anfall (4. Oktober 2005)

Und spätestens jetzt ist der Witz ausgelutscht.

Aber Eingang muss da rauf, weil, isso.


----------



## bikegeissel (5. Oktober 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... Ich denke, das mit H1 wird eher nichts, da oberste Prämisse im Team ja doch ist, dass wir uns kennen und mindestens gelegentlich auch miteinander fahren und/oder uns treffen...  Ist halt NICHT nur ein Herbst- oder Winterpokalteam, wo man sich virtuell zusammenfinden kann, ohne sich je zu sehen oder auch nur zu kommunizieren.
> 
> Halt eher (in kleinerem, lockerem Maßstab) so was wie der ESK...



Immer diese unflexiblen Fixiefahrer...
Ich kenne H1 und kommuniziere mit H1.
Ab Mitte Dezember werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gelegentlich mit Euch fahren...

Jezt wird's kompliziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (5. Oktober 2005)

bikegeissel schrieb:
			
		

> JeTzt wird's kompliziert



Nö, eigentlich gar nicht!


----------



## *blacksheep* (8. Oktober 2005)

Jungs, das mit dem internen Forum ist ja schön und gut, kein Grund jedoch, die Präsenz des Team Normals in DIESEM Forum hier zu vernachlässigen!


----------



## madbull (26. November 2005)

Etwas verspätet - hier die Teamvorstellung der beiden NORMALen Teams:



Team Normal

Janny, Janus, Lupi, rene.kuehnel, madbull




..........



..........



..........



..........



..........


Team Normaler

Jozi, Outbreak, bikegeissel, Anfall, gnss




..........



..........



..........



..........



..........



.


----------



## madbull (30. Januar 2006)

Erste Bilder unserer Trikots sind da.




















Mehr hier (Achtung: Mehr als 3 MB Bilder) und auf onepic (das letzte in Farbe).


----------



## Rabbit (31. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Das Trikot ist ja ganz nett, aber was macht DIESER Lenker an dem Bike? Mach' DAS ab! Das sieht ja völlig schei$$e aus ... 

Ansonsten voll NORMAL!


----------



## madbull (3. Februar 2006)




----------



## madbull (3. Februar 2006)




----------



## Sofax (4. Februar 2006)

hübsch! die Socken und die Schuhe .....


----------



## Netghost (4. Februar 2006)

hmm ich muss mir auch mal endlich funktionswäsche holen. die 30 km neulich bei gefühlten -20 waren dann doch nitch mehr so komisch. Sind dunkelblaue flecken schon anzeichen von erfrierungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (2. April 2006)

Soeben auf Team-NORMAL.com veröffentlicht: Ein reich bebilderter Bericht zur großen Fahrt des Teams in den April.


----------



## madbull (5. Mai 2006)

Frühling auf Team-NORMAL.com...


----------



## madbull (14. Juni 2006)

Bilder der letzten beiden Sunsetrides jetzt hier online auf Team-NORMAL.com.

Übrigens: *RSS-Feeds* für die Einträge und die Comments gibt es auch:

Entries: http://www.team-normal.com/?feed=rss2
Comments: http://www.team-normal.com/?feed=comments-rss2


----------

